# Niseko, Japan



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

I am thinking about going to Niseko next winter for 2 months. I would be traveling there by myself so besides the fact that it sounds like a rad place to ride, is it a mountain where someone traveling alone can meet other young folk doing the same thing? Is there much of a nightlife or at least people to chill with when not riding?


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

There are plenty of little bars and restaurants to go to but they are small and quite laid back, as far as nightlife goes there are probably better places to go if you want to meet new people. If you take a group of friends Niseko is great but imo there will be better options for meeting people and partying. The only women I met when I was there were young girls on family holidays. 

It would probably mostly depend on where you stay in town, go for a dorm/lodge style if you want to get to know other people, don't rely on the towns nightlife to provide that.

The snow goes off tho, and it's a huge mountain.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks for that!! I don't need a BIG party scene but just a little something to keep me occupied. After looking around I think that I am going to just stay there. It seems quaint, cute and great! I am going to stay at Hirfau Backapackers so hopefully will meet people through there! I will be there for 2 months, just riding, not working and I am a chick so it is dudes I am after and not little girls on holiday!


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Yea I absolutely loved it there, and if you're a girl there are plenty of eligible bachelors around town just like me.

I plan to go back next year depending on which friends I manage to bring along.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Great to hear!! 

Maybe I will see you around. I most likely will be there from right after the new year until the end of February beginning of March!


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Yea we are aiming for Jan/Feb depending on what friends plans are.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

hey reede how much does it usually cost to stay that long there?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

hi all. Ive been browsing these forums for a while, but never posted before, so here goes!

Im also thinking of a trip to Niseko around Feb next year. Anyone had any experience with good places to stay there? Will be heading over with two other friends, and we will all be trying to keep it relatively cheap.


----------



## elmo_yuhuu (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm thinking of going in late march till early april. But apparently there's no more powder and it's mainly wet snow. Is it still worth going? How bad a wet snow can be for a beginner?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Niseko looks pretty rocking to me. Have you guys seen the Sweetgrass trailer for Signatures? It was filmed in the backcountry around Niseko and it has tons of those "Oh my god" powder shots. I'd say if you can get out there, go.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm going for march 2011. No funds to do it in 2010. Niseko for a week, Nagano for a week, messing around the rest of the time. 

Do people bring their gear out to there? How tough is it traveling with a board bag out there?


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Niseko looks pretty rocking to me. Have you guys seen the Sweetgrass trailer for Signatures? It was filmed in the backcountry around Niseko and it has tons of those "Oh my god" powder shots. I'd say if you can get out there, go.


The thing I found most ridiculous about Niseko is you barely even need to go off the main runs to find yourself in waist deep powder. Off piste is other worldly but simply venturing into the trees off a groomer can uncover a gold mine.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've heard that about Japan form more than one person. Definitely on the must do list.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

zakk said:


> I'm going for march 2011. No funds to do it in 2010. Niseko for a week, Nagano for a week, messing around the rest of the time.
> 
> Do people bring their gear out to there? How tough is it traveling with a board bag out there?


In Japan, you can ship your gear + luggage anywhere via Yamato Takkyubin for a decent price. For me, a snowboard bag from the doorstep of my Tokyo apartment to the doorstep of the backpacker place I stayed in Niseko packed with 3 boards, 1 boot, 2 bindings, jacket, pants, waxing kit, helmet and some clothes (that's like at least 30kg worth of goods) cost around 3000 yen (around 35 USD) round trip. Super good deal consider I don't have to drag my the sb bag around (which is a extreme hassle in Tokyo train transit). Best thing is that I didn't even need check in any luggage during my plane ride Took around 2 days for my stuff to get shipped to the backpacker.

These delivery guys also have counters in Narita airport so you can drop off your stuff there right after you land. Definitely worth that 35 bucks imo


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

Reede said:


> The thing I found most ridiculous about Niseko is you barely even need to go off the main runs to find yourself in waist deep powder. Off piste is other worldly but simply venturing into the trees off a groomer can uncover a gold mine.



Went to New Zealand 2 weeks ago and they have around 15-20cm of fresh snow. People there went crazy calling it deep powder. Guess they haven't see what Niseko can offer haha!


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Niseko looks pretty rocking to me. Have you guys seen the Sweetgrass trailer for Signatures? It was filmed in the backcountry around Niseko and it has tons of those "Oh my god" powder shots. I'd say if you can get out there, go.


That is one awesome trailer. Reminds me of the area I frequently board last time I went up. Can't wait to go up again this coming Feb (hopefully I can get 3 weeks holiday this time hehe :laugh


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

ckang008 said:


> In Japan, you can ship your gear + luggage anywhere via Yamato Takkyubin for a decent price. For me, a snowboard bag from the doorstep of my Tokyo apartment to the doorstep of the backpacker place I stayed in Niseko packed with 3 boards, 1 boot, 2 bindings, jacket, pants, waxing kit, helmet and some clothes (that's like at least 30kg worth of goods) cost around 3000 yen (around 35 USD) round trip. Super good deal consider I don't have to drag my the sb bag around (which is a extreme hassle in Tokyo train transit). Best thing is that I didn't even need check in any luggage during my plane ride Took around 2 days for my stuff to get shipped to the backpacker.
> 
> These delivery guys also have counters in Narita airport so you can drop off your stuff there right after you land. Definitely worth that 35 bucks imo


When I went I had absolutely no troubles travelling with my board bag. As long as you pay attention to the weight limit. Get a nice big wheelie bag and you don't need a suitcase, everything fits in a good quality bag.


----------

